# TTOC Shop



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

This is going to sound like sour grapes, but i ordered magazines 1-4 & 5-8, which both incurred £4 postage.
Fair enough i thought. However the mags turned up today in one envelope with postage of £4.30 in total.
i appreciate that you guys run this in your spare time and i'm very grateful for the forum, but maybe consideration can be given to postage rates for the future.

redrocketTT


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Consideration is always given to the items in the TTOC club shop and their prices.

The 1st class postage on our 4 issue packs comes to a little over £3.00, which when adding packing (those padded bags are well over 50p each) makes a figure of £4 per pack about right. I have had a couple of enquires recently for 3 or 4 packs posted together where we have reduced postage, but on 2 packs I didn't think it would make much of a reduction sending them together.

I didn't look at the individual costs of each item when I posted the last batch out, but I am quite suprised it was only £4.30, not doubting the fact tho. I will certainly bear this in mind when I come to send the next batch out.

If you can let me know your membership number I'll be happy to add a note to your shop acount so we can adjust the price of your next order accordingly.

Nick


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Nick
Thank you for your reply re the postage. Actually the magazines didn't come in jiffy bags. All 8 were in one large envelope.
i could have understood the p&p cost better if they had come in jiffys.
I wish to stress that i want to support the shop as much as i can, but in these tight times, you do look at costs.
However thanks for your kind offer. My membership number is 1500.

David Collins-aka redrocketTT.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Nick,

Received my issues 1-12 and some extra goodies to cover the postage difference.

Got some festive reading now. 

Many thanks for a quick turnaround.

Phil


----------

